# what is the next step ?



## tactical_squirell (28 Jul 2012)

hi folks
joined few years ago as a vehicule tech, since i have previous experience as a mechanic i sometime(most of the time) feel like there is something stilll missing in my life. . . . . . . .that little bit of daily challenge. 
dont take me wrong, i love my job. i joined millitary because i needed more than just money to survive, i wanted that life to be a little exciting. loved basic training, love being on ex, whatever it is, wherever it is. i just wake up in the morning hoping someone would show up with whatever ex announcement or tasking in the middle of nowhere(wich i am waiting to go. . . .nanook is coming soon for me and i am very excited)
i have no wife, no kids, no life other than having a good time at home everyday. i easilly can afford my life, the only problem is that i am bored to death most of the time. 
now, my contract is almost at its end, and i have to decide. whether i go back to work on civi side wich i am absolutly not interested no matter what the paychek is, and i spitted last week on 150k/year if it can give you an idea how much i want to stay in
the only thing that is sure, is that i am signing again. 5 or 20,  there is the question. 
i need that blast in my life on a daily basis, i want to wake up in the morning excited to get to work. 
i want that job to move, to be totally unpredictable.  bring me something  i cannot  do. that is all i am asking for. i know my stuff very good, show me better. show me faster, sow me something different. 
was talking to  a friend, and  if i dont find any better, i am going back to school so i can get a mechanical engeneering degree. . . . .just for the hell of it. 

i have been thinking jtf2/csor for almost a year. 
i am more toward csor since i always can remaster as a special operator(that blast i will need in 5 years when i will et bored of support)
there is cjiru as well wikch i dont know what they do other than being ready. 
i dont know at wich door to knock, but i want to go somewhere withing the next 2 years
again, i have no life. the only thing  i want is to travel, not being at home most of the time is good for me. thats what i need to have a smile on my face. that little spark that  keeps me alive, i want it to go off on a daily basis. 


what should i look for  ?
where shouls i go ?
maybe i am asking too much, maybe i am wrong. 
give me some idea plz, if there is someone in csor support trade, plz mp. i would like to know a little more about that. 

thanks for your advices
Ben


----------



## MikeL (28 Jul 2012)

OK,  first off spelling/grammar,  how to write a proper sentence/paragraph are skills that are good to have,  not just on the forums,  but in your career.  There will come a time when you will need to write a memo,  write someone's PER/PDR, etc.

No matter where you go as  a Veh Tech,  you still be employed as a Veh Tech even in SOF the amount of HSLD stuff will be pretty limited.  Also,  if you get into CSOR as a supporter and want to go Operator you will need to do 2 years as a supporter before you can apply for Operator.  Don't assume that just because you are bored as a Supporter and apply to be an Operator that it will happen,  AP and SFC aren't easy so have a back up plan in case things don't as you thought they would.



> i am more toward csor since i always can remaster as a special operator


 
If you get into JTF2 as a supporter you would be able to try out to be a Assaulter as well,  again probably after a minimum amount of time as a supporter.


----------



## tactical_squirell (28 Jul 2012)

a


----------



## blacktriangle (28 Jul 2012)

You "spitted" on 150K/year? You sure you can pass a drug test?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Jul 2012)

tactical_squirell said:
			
		

> a


 ???


----------



## tactical_squirell (29 Jul 2012)

100% narcotic free. i am just not interested in these jobs.


----------



## MikeL (29 Jul 2012)

I saw your post before you replaced it with "a"    Why did you erase it?


Also,  you seemed surprised that even if you got into CSOR as a supporter you would still be working as a Vehicle Tech.


----------



## tactical_squirell (29 Jul 2012)

not surprised to be working as a vehicule tech; its my job. i have been a mechanic for the last 10 years of my life and i am not ready to quit that yet, i love that stuff. 
what i wouldnt want to do is to close all doors and be stuck there as a vehicule tech, even if i stay as a vehhicule tech. i just like having these oportunity, just in case.


----------



## Illegio (2 Aug 2012)

Well, I can speak for CSOR in that if you apply as a supporter, you will not be "stuck" there forever if you don't want to be - the opportunity is there to apply as an operator after two years, or after whatever contractual obligation you find yourself under. Best of luck - I know a couple guys who have made the jump.


----------

